# Pet license to sell milk



## Leo (Mar 10, 2008)

Hi,
I've tried to located going about getting a license to sell goat milk, but all i've found is the ice cream regs./laws for florida. Can anybody point me in the right direction on where to look for the regulations and permits/license fees, etc.?
Thanks,
Megan


----------



## Tricia (Oct 26, 2007)

Hi Megan,

You may have found this:

State contact, programs, and regulations, see:

http://www.doacs.state.fl.us/onestop/dairy/dairyinsp.html

From http://www.realmilk.com/milk-laws-1.html#fl



> FLORIDA
> Summary:
> 
> Raw milk sales for human consumption are illegal. The Department of Agriculture and Consumer Services interprets the definition of "sell" in the state administrative code to extend the ban on raw milk sales to any cowshare agreements as well.
> ...


Would suggest that you just contact Gary Newton (listed on the FL government site) -- normally those guys like to talk even if they seem a bit intimidating. From Pete Kennedy's remarks on the Real Milk site, it seems that raw milk for animal consumption is a "policy" -- you may need to contact some one to confirm the policy -- some times regulators aren't terrific about posting policies.


----------



## Leo (Mar 10, 2008)

Hi
Thank you so much for the contact info!
Megan


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

This is the laws in Texas also. We also have this 'pet' liscense also. If done correctly it still does nothing for liability on your part, it also means you have to dye the color of your milk along with the label. IF you dye the milk nobody will drink blue milk, if you don't and are going to skirt the milk regs than why contact someone who will then know you are on their radar? The pet milk deal in Texas is just stupid. If you are selling to folks with deer like me than sell the milk they don't want blue milk either  If you are going to bootleg milk do so, don't go pretending with some pet milk liscense. Your customers are the most loyal folks around, other dairy folks are the ones who police all this. Thankfully in Texas there isnt' alot of teeth to the dairy police  No idea in Florida. It shouldn't be too hard to find someone who knows if anyone really has been fined or 'turned' in or ??? Really other than New Mexico I know of none for on the farm sales, now folks selling off the farm at Farmers Markets etc., into resturants without manufacturing liscense to make the cheese etc...yes, but that is way passed skirting the law. Vicki


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2008)

I bet there are a lot of deer in Fla. too. 

:biggrin Whim


----------



## Sunny Daze (Jan 14, 2008)

I thought it was ok to sell for pet consumption in Fl, no license required...? Haha, the deer are rather puney here aren't they? I never really realized it since I am born and raised in Florida, but many of my friends from up north always make fun of them...


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2008)

I know that this comment is leaving the original post a bit, but the Fl. deer are mostly that way because of years of genetic adaptation. Lots of this comes from eating browse that does not promote larger size animals. That heavy sand based soil does not have near the high amounts of favorable minerals/proteins/fats, that promotes those big bodied, big racked animals.

I think we would see very similar things happen with goat herds across the country if we didn't supplement feed our animals.

The lot of deer in Fl. comment was meant to suggest that there are a lot of folks in Fl. that may or may not feed your milk to the deer. I personally don't sent out investigator's to watch my milk customer's to see what they do with the milk. What they do with it when they leave here is mostly their business , and not mine.
Some things are just better not known or talked about.

Whim


----------



## Liberty Alpines (Nov 14, 2007)

Yea, some things are just better kept quiet about. I had a milk customer that was keeping some milk in the fridge at her family's restaurant that she worked at because hers at home was full. Evidently the milk got used in the restaurant's broccoli cheese soup. :nooo So much for that soup meeting FDA standards! My view was that soup must have been yummy, extra rich, expensive, (!) and profitible for me!  Meanwhile, I think the restaurant kept quiet about it. eepwall Kristin


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Actually since the resturant has a manufacturing liscense they can use bootleg milk if they want to. It is how all the folks who make cheese get their milk, even the large cheese plants...few to none of them are using milk from a Grade A dairy. So if you get a manufacturing liscense or use a liscensed kitchen you can make whatever you want with your milk and sell it. Vicki


----------



## SherrieC (Oct 26, 2007)

shoot I wish I could get my licensed kitchen in I'ld sell fudge, I would right next to the pink sugar soap! ha!


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Sherrie, no churchs in your area with commercial kitchens? In a friend of mine asking around one in her area decided to rent their space out just for this, they found out there was such a demand. Vicki


----------



## Liberty Alpines (Nov 14, 2007)

Wow, that is neat! Hmmm, ideas are coming to my head. Kristin


----------



## Leo (Mar 10, 2008)

Hey,
Thanks for all the replies. One of the reasons I want to do everything to the T, is that my DH works for the goberment and occasionally they do background checks, etc. to make he's secure, and I don't want him to miss a crucial clearance level if I'm doing something on the sly(and they find out). I know I'm paranoid.  I just have to get the cajones to contact that dairy guy now, I've been trying to think of how to be as PC but not wimpy. 

I saw that thing about putting dye in milk in Tx, that's just awful! 
Megan


----------



## Liberty Alpines (Nov 14, 2007)

About being able to sell things if they are made in a commercial kitchen...Wish I could just milk my goats in there and could sell it legally then. :biggrin I guess that would be too easy. :sigh Kristin


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2008)

""""About being able to sell things if they are made in a commercial kitchen...Wish I could just milk my goats in there and could sell it legally then. I guess that would be too easy. Kristin""""

Keep in mind with this idea "commercial kitchen"......that at least in my state, they are inspected once a month by the county health inspector.....and are graded.

:rofl I think a goat standing in the kitchen would be a little too much stuff to pass on. 
I really think if the health inspector here caught on to the fact that you was using the commercial license as a front to peddle raw milk/products......they would find a way to close you down very quickly.


Whim


----------



## Liberty Alpines (Nov 14, 2007)

:rofl is exactly what came to mind when I thought of it Whim.  Still wish it could work.  Ok, I'll be quiet about it now. Kristin


----------



## SamSpade (Apr 21, 2008)

Here, commercial kitchen or not, you can't sell raw milk. A farmer can sell it direct from the farm, 50 quarts a day, but only direct from the farm. And no raw milk dairy products anywhere. No raw milk butter, fresh cheese, yogurt, none of that. To sell or process any milk products beyond the 50 quart farmer exemption takes a milk handler's license, handed out by the ag dept with monthly inspections. They take dairy pretty serious around here. There was an attempt to legislate legal raw milk sales this year, but it failed.


----------

